# Who has had recent success in the US?



## TentFarmer (Jan 16, 2009)

I just was saved by homeland security and feel like risking the fate of the world by buying another round of beans.  

I want to improve my success rate (which is currently 0%) and hope the fine folks here can help.

I would like to know who has "a friend who" received some recently (within the past few months) and from where.

Thanks again


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 17, 2009)

Was this on another site,its a small net.I order seeds ALOT.I dont think I can endorse on here though(if i can please let me know).
 I dont use a P.O.box,can b linked 2 who it belongs 2,just get them sent to the pad!Send cash folded up in paper w/ your reffrence #(call 2 get this)and w/in 2 weeks their here,EVERYTIME!
 This site is probably sponsered by a couple(there r places in the states 2 buy souvioneres -not seeds,in the states)


----------



## TentFarmer (Jan 17, 2009)

Dr. Chronic.  Not saying it's they're fault, could have just have just been a lucky find for them.  I want someone who does stealth shipping. Also interested if anyone has played with a guaranteed delivery site.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

Ive ordered a few times from seeds.nl  never had a prob..Im in Seattle


----------



## TentFarmer (Jan 17, 2009)

Site seems to be down.

Thanks though


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 17, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Ive ordered a few times from seeds.nl  never had a prob..Im in Seattle


 Small world.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 17, 2009)

Attitude has a guaranteed delivery no mattter what happens. I use it everytime I order from them and have not had a problem yet.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 17, 2009)

Dutchbreed.com is good.  Be sure to ask for stealth packaging.  Dr. Chronic must write "marijuana seeds inside" on the envelope or something like that.  I wouldn't try him anymore. You'll be fine if you order from one of the suggested seed banks.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 17, 2009)

i've used marijuana-seeds.nl many,many times without a hitch.i did have an order with the dr. that was confiscated.the rest of my orders have been thru .nl


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

hxxp://www.marijuanaseeds.nl/


Site worked fine for me..change xx -tt


----------



## andy52 (Jan 17, 2009)

oops,sorry.my bad


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

What happen? Did the Dr. forget to pay off the postal inspectors in New York?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 17, 2009)

I think his problem is in Chicago. You would think he has switched up his shipping but obviously not.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm 4/4 or 5/5 with Seed Boutique, and I ordered as recently as a month ago.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I think his problem is in Chicago. You would think he has switched up his shipping but obviously not.




The problem might note be with the postal inspectors if, 
Chicago is involved


----------



## jnorth81 (Jan 17, 2009)

I got some beans from planetskunk twice, no problems. Michigan.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 17, 2009)

marijuana-seeds.nl just came through for me..... I was kinda worried as I have heard people say 5-6 days and it took almost 2 weeks for mine to get here.....  I too have had a couple orders from Doc Chronic that musta been radioactive or something that is a huge danger to human kind and DHS took care of the problem for the good of all of us.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 18, 2009)

Seed Boutique...just got beans yesterday. same thing, never lost an order with them or Doc.


----------



## brushybill (Jan 18, 2009)

i have ordered from seed boutique, peak seeds and highgrade seeds, who has a delivery guarantee.no problem with any of these companies.
as long as customs does'nt get your seeds you should be in the clear.


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 18, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Seed Boutique...just got beans yesterday. same thing, never lost an order with them or Doc.


 
I am waitin on beans from these guys can you tell me the time in transit from the time you got the shipment sent in full email untill in your hand.  The doc took 4 days now the SB has been a week and nothing in the mail yet ?  Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 19, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> What happen? Did the Dr. forget to pay off the postal inspectors in New York?



New york is fine, I've ordered from the doc many times and have gotten every one. I have a suspicion that location is the key to this, seems that most who lose thier letters are west of chicago. Sometimes it's luck that they find them though.


----------



## soulsmoker (Jan 20, 2009)

Do you all use a cc on the site? Or send payment another way? Is it worth the extra money to buy the feminized seeds?


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 20, 2009)

Seedboutique came through for me.  Middle of Nowhere .shipped on the    12th recieved today.  used my cc and my address.  Lots of worry about customs not my cc.  wont be doing that again.


----------



## TentFarmer (Jan 20, 2009)

soulsmoker said:
			
		

> Do you all use a cc on the site? Or send payment another way? Is it worth the extra money to buy the feminized seeds?



I personally pick up visa gift cards.  I haven't found them over $100 but there is not harm in keeping your shipments small.  You have to pay cash and require no ID before use.  Where as the prepaid ones you have to call in with a SS# or something along those lines.  I guess you might be able to fake it but if it doesn't work how much $ are you out.  

I know I could use my CC and would likely have no problems.  However if I ever became "suspicious" they could potentially find that charge, local hydro charges, etc and use those as stepping stones for information gathering warrants.  Although others would make fun of me because I'm also the guy who wont put seeds or stems in the trash because they can pick up your cans without a warrant.

In my opinion precautions are not taken for prevention of random searches but to hinder someone with a legitimate search.  I figure if I leave no paper trail, ship to a different house, minimize my power usage, eliminate odors detectable outside and inside, and have only one other trusting person on this earth with first hand knowledge of my op, then I'm "pretty safe."  We may be innocent until proven guilty in the courts but suspects are suspects to a hungry detective.

In my opinion the card is well worth the 5 bucks for the piece of mind it provides.

In response to the seeds, all depends on how comfortable you are with cloning and what sort of breeding you do or don't have in mind.  Since I bought individual seeds, feminized was a must, but I feel if your buying a pack, that a male could allow you to never have to buy seeds for that strain again.  When I get my 10 pack of super skunk seeds I'll only sprout 3 at first as I will definitely clone the healthiest female and my odds of at least one female out of the 3 is pretty good.


----------

